# My tank and filtration pics!



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It is a 120g. 5ft long 18 wide and 24 tall. read my sig for details.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

36 watt UV


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Overflow


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2 emp 400's


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2 AC 802's


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Very nice setup timmy. Im jealous. Gotta love people that overfiltrate.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Very nice setup timmy. Im jealous. Gotta love people that overfiltrate.


 Thanx!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice setup!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I overstock my tank (obviously), and i needed the water parameters to be stable so i went with the filtration i got now. I had a problem though. My money tree died about a year ago, and after replanting it, it was too late. I shoped around for about 2 months to find the lowest price, with a respectable reputation. I did so, buying from ebay saved me $$$$. Don't know why i wrote this, but hey it worked for me.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

yea i think you have not anuff filteration


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why a uv steralizer

i have only used those on sw tanks 
never heard of them used on freshwater


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Death in # said:


> why a uv steralizer
> 
> i have only used those on sw tanks
> never heard of them used on freshwater


 Kills one and two cell algea, which are the common ones to start an algea bloom. The uv has cleared the water alot.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!!
Yeah I have never seen a uv sterilizer on the fs, only seen them on sw.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Very nice!!!
> Yeah I have never seen a uv sterilizer on the fs, only seen them on sw.


 people use them alot on FW stingray tanks also.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ries said:


> nice tank


 Thank you!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

im sure your fish are pretty happy, show off! jk jk


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

awesome set up


----------

